# January Photo Contest - Discussion Only



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Well, Rick - January is usually the coldest, snowest and most miserable month in these here parts. So I am going to look for a picture of a miserable wet golden covered in snow who is giving the lousy Ohio weather the paw.

No, not really, but I do have a decent January theme pic of Abbey I want to submit.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I would love to see some added categories such as cutest puppy pic, biggest smile, funniest position, best dressed, best friends just to name a few. This would be in addition to the calendar pics. Maybe we could get some guest judges. This would give more people the opportunity to enter and more pics for us to see. I'm sure others could come up with more categories.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Cutest puppy pic - I second that one for sure. Our new camera is still not here. I am bummed out man I was hoping to have it for Christmas. Well as long as it comes before next Saturday I will be happy.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> I would love to see some added categories such as cutest puppy pic, biggest smile, funniest position, best dressed, best friends just to name a few. This would be in addition to the calendar pics. Maybe we could get some guest judges. This would give more people the opportunity to enter and more pics for us to see. I'm sure others could come up with more categories.


As I was reading your post....I was thinking some of those would have to be in addition to the calendar photos....then you said just that. I think that would be great and there's no reason we can't have a couple different votes going at the same time....

For the calendar, we have to stick with Goldens only.....but for additional side contests, I think it would be great to include photos with their families or other pets, etc.

Do we want to add a couple "side" categories, just for fun? And if so, how many should we do each month?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> For the calendar, we have to stick with Goldens only.....


At least this is what I've envisioned. I'm open to discussion and feedback on this. But if we're gonna have a GRF calendar for next year, I've just felt that the photos should be goldens only....

Any thoughts?


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I second that....goldens only


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Katiesmommy said:


> Cutest puppy pic - I second that one for sure. Our new camera is still not here. I am bummed out man I was hoping to have it for Christmas. Well as long as it comes before next Saturday I will be happy.


So a "Cutest Puppy" side category in honor of Katie coming home? Any objections there?


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh I agree with the calendar being Goldens only. Cutest puppy is good and maybe one other for the next contest.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> Oh I agree with the calendar being Goldens only. Cutest puppy is good and maybe one other for the next contest.


I think it would fun to do it.... So we'll throw in a "Cutest Puppy" side competion for January.

Now....on to more January ideas.... Anymore?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hmmm... as for other categories....

Athletic Pursuits
On the Job (pix of dogs working, i.e. in the field, obedience, agility, etc.)
Busted! (pix of dogs caught 'red handed' getting into something)
Lounge Lizards (pix of dogs in their best snoozing pose)
Water Dogs

That's all I can think of for now.......

-Stephanie & Quiz


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> Cutest puppy pic - I second that one for sure. Our new camera is still not here. I am bummed out man I was hoping to have it for Christmas.


You'll never see it. It just got married to Rick's camera in Vegas. (just kidding) I hope you see it soon!


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, having spent a whole chunk of December trying to festively decorate Harvey (we gave up in the end) I'd rather go along with the best/funniest/cutest smile/position, etc.

Here's the best we managed to get out of him last Christmas.
Doesn't look happy does he? :no:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I think we should make a list of the traits of Goldens--which is why we love them of course--and submit pictures that reflect those traits. 

They are precocious, mischievous, snuggle bunnies, athletic, friendly, mud lovers--along with lots of other traits.


----------



## lilgoldie (Oct 29, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Hmmm... as for other categories....
> 
> Athletic Pursuits
> On the Job (pix of dogs working, i.e. in the field, obedience, agility, etc.)
> ...


i was going to go with that as well the whole new years resolution theme.. get fit for new new etc:uhoh:


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

lilgoldie said:


> i was going to go with that as well the whole new years resolution theme.. get fit for new new etc:uhoh:


LOL I hope no one posts a pic of their golden at the gym! :uhoh:


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

ummmm....

January....snow......

Not available here in south Florida


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Rick, I have a good snow picture. How do we enter the contest? I think i was AWOL during the earlier contest entries.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

January to me, means a new year to improve yourself, but not sure how that would play in with Dogs lol


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LauraEyes2 said:


> Rick, I have a good snow picture. How do we enter the contest? I think i was AWOL during the earlier contest entries.


I will start a thread on the first, where you can submit them.....or you can e-mail them directly to me... [email protected]

You were AWOL....but you just missed December. We've still got 11 months left to go for the calendar....


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I will start a thread on the first, where you can submit them.....or you can e-mail them directly to me... [email protected]
> 
> You were AWOL....but you just missed December. We've still got 11 months left to go for the calendar....


Cool, sounds good. I'll definitely join in on the festivities. So if i understand correctly, the monthly winners will be used to make a calendar for next year?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LauraEyes2 said:


> Cool, sounds good. I'll definitely join in on the festivities. So if i understand correctly, the monthly winners will be used to make a calendar for next year?


And the monthly winners will get their calendar for free. For the rest of us, calendars will be available either at cost....or cost plus a small donation to Joe. It all depends on how cheap I can get them printed.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> And the monthly winners will get their calendar for free. For the rest of us, calendars will be available either at cost....or cost plus a small donation to Joe. It all depends on how cheap I can get them printed.


That's an awesome idea. I'll definitely be entering the Vin-Man.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Well January NORMALLY would mean a snow picture here in Ontario....but...the way things are going I may have to submit a mud shot!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

haha I'm with you Booker, I can't believe there's still no snow.

So it might be mud shots indeed! Though I'd rather not get Tucker all dirty lol


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Can we please not have themes related to one type of weather? e.g snow? it puts anyone who does not get snow out of the contest for that month. Snow pics are great, etc, etc, if the theme calls for cutest dog etc...Same with any other seasonal weather. it should be a theme that all members can relate to in all parts of the world. Muddiest dog? dirtiest nose? Best mischief? Caught in the act photo? bath photo? Chewing on a toy photo? New years themed? mmmmm champagne..... Sorry got sidetracked! I like the New Years celebration theme!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

pjd001 said:


> Can we please not have themes related to one type of weather? e.g snow? it puts anyone who does not get snow out of the contest for that month. Snow pics are great, etc, etc, if the theme calls for cutest dog etc...Same with any other seasonal weather. it should be a theme that all members can relate to in all parts of the world. Muddiest dog? dirtiest nose? Best mischief? Caught in the act photo? bath photo? Chewing on a toy photo? New years themed? mmmmm champagne..... Sorry got sidetracked! I like the New Years celebration theme!


The theme, for the calendar, is January. It's what January means to you. I only listed snow and New Years....off the top of my head. But the picture doesn't HAVE to be those specific. When the voting starts, what all voters should keep in mind is that the winning picture will be the main photograph for the month of January for our calendar.

Now, we are also doing side contests.....for fun.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Also....when you look through a Golden Retriever calendar, a lot of the months aren't that "month" specific......so I guess us as the voters should keep that in mind, as well...


----------

